# Delta prelude 1.28gpf



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say , its a great toilet. I have had such great luck after about 30 installs , that I now comfortably reccomend them. Easy install , great t2b kit , quality porcelain finish, one of the better 1.28 flushdowns , stock fill valve is reliable , never had any blemmishes or flaws out of the box and most importantly no callbacks yet. At first I thought it was a joke , delta ? Toilet ? But its asthetically pleasing with a nice simple and slim profile.It EARNED my gratitude for sure. It has held up and personally put one in my guest bathroom. Definitely a top 10 crapper


----------

